# Tire slowly loosing air...



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Did you try pouring water all over it and looking for bubbles?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Some times the shrewder valve inside the stem leaks. Dunk the whole sucker in a pool or large tub of water to see for leaks


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

soapy water works great. I too had a slow leak for like a year. I found it to be a tiny finishing nail/staple.

The valve itself maybe leaking at wheel hole seal.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought is corrosion at the rim/tire interface......joys of living in the saltbelt, the salt creeps up between rim and tire and makes a leak path.

Mix up a rather rich mix of water and dish soap,......add the soap after filling the container with water....swish the mix with your hand to prevent bubble formation..... lay the tire/wheel assembly flat and gently pour the mix along the seam where tire meets rim.
It will take several minutes....like three to five, but if the seal is compromised you will see a white froth develop at the seam if it is leaking.
Be patient.....you have a very slow leak....a bit of the mix at the tire valve/rim area as well with the same froth developing if this is the leak point.
Turn the wheel over and perform the same proceedure.

If this is the leak point, the tire must be dismounted and the wheel sealing area cleaned...usually using a air grinder with a scotchbright pad, to bare aluminum.
Ideally, the rim should have a quick coat of spray paint to (on the inside...no masking required) protect the area cleaned, tire remount and balance and move on.

This is a continual aggravation with aluminum wheels used in the salt belt......I have done 3 on my wifes 08 Malibu.....noticed the forth one has lost ten pounds since last month so.....I get to do that one now.
I can count on a replay of one or more next summer.......ug, whatta drag.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Take it to a Tire guy? Do you get free air in Canada. 50 years ago our country charged for going to the toilet, now its air. Also beware the Spare (if you have one) will lose about a pound a month. Mine was down 30 pounds after 2.5 years


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't do the soap and water test - but I agree it's looking inevitable. I'll try to put it off until I get my snow grips on in six weeks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Take it to a Tire guy? Do you get free air in Canada. 50 years ago our country charged for going to the toilet, now its air. Also beware the Spare (if you have one) will lose about a pound a month. Mine was down 30 pounds after 2.5 years


Sadly air is no longer free in these parts neither. 

It's been at least 30 years since I did the limbo to prevent from paying a dime to take a leak. 

In the late '80s I went to a restaurant in Montreal and they had an employee stationed in the men's washroom working as an attendant. Talk about a shitty job.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Too bad there isn't such a thing as an air dye or the like. Or some form of gaseous substance that's visible under black light.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I had to replace my OEM tires early. Tom, take a close look at both the inside and outside of the tire. If you have a lot of cracking the issue may be dry rot in the rubber compound itself.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Just go to a discount tire shop. They'll check it for free.

Edit... Oh Canada huh....

What about https://www.kaltire.com/air/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sailurman said:


> Just go to a discount tire shop. They'll check it for free.
> 
> Edit... Oh Canada huh....
> 
> What about https://www.kaltire.com/air/


Good suggestion. Never dealt with them before. Nearest one is 15 miles away. I just might stop by and check them out.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

9 times out of 10 it's the bead seat. Little bit of corrosion or sometimes some debris can get in there. Soap and water is the easiest way to check. I just put it in a spray bottle though. Even if there's bubbles in it when you spray it you'll still be able to tell if there's a leak.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

It could also be a puncture from a nail or something that did not stay in the tire... put the tire in a basin and look for bubbles... there is your leak.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Take it to a Tire guy? Do you get free air in Canada. 50 years ago our country charged for going to the toilet, now its air. Also beware the Spare (if you have one) will lose about a pound a month. Mine was down 30 pounds after 2.5 years


You live in Mojave, so you should get air for free. There is a California state law that requires gas stations to provide free air and water if you purchase gas. Some stations have the pay machines, but you can just ask them to turn it on for you. Stations that refuse can be fined $250 for each violation. You can report violations on the Department of Food and Agriculture website


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here we have both free and paid air. Free air is usually always broken so you end up paying for it. If you get a car with green valve stem caps, you may see $50 on the window sticker for it. Cadillac is notorious for charging for nitro fill tires and I don't think I seen a single one on the new lot w/o green caps. 

I also vote (hope) its debris in the stem core holding it open ever so slightly. Most likely Robby is right. 

71K I'm almost in need of a 3rd set of Eco bad years. They should last me this winter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Here we have both free and paid air. Free air is usually always broken so you end up paying for it. If you get a car with green valve stem caps, you may see $50 on the window sticker for it. Cadillac is notorious for charging for nitro fill tires and I don't think I seen a single one on the new lot w/o green caps.
> 
> I also vote (hope) its debris in the stem core holding it open ever so slightly. Most likely Robby is right.
> 
> 71K I'm almost in need of a 3rd set of Eco bad years. They should last me this winter.


My air is always "free". I use a 12v air pump. Also, thanks for the heads up about the up-charge for Nitrogen. That would be the very first thing I knock off a new car purchase since nitrogen does absolutely nothing for passenger cars.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> You live in Mojave, so you should get air for free. There is a California state law that requires gas stations to provide free air and water if you purchase gas. Some stations have the pay machines, but you can just ask them to turn it on for you. Stations that refuse can be fined $250 for each violation. You can report violations on the Department of Food and Agriculture website


Thanks as I did not know of this law. For most of my 10 years here Gas has been priced at $5 a gallon (half that a couple blocks away in Arizona's Mohave) so buying part of a gallon of gas to get free air was always a hassle although I've never been turned away. For that matter I called the County Health department once, gave the lady my City and she told me I didn't live in California?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

"I called the County Health department once, gave the lady my City and she told me I didn't live in California."




[*=center]
[*=center]:th_SmlyROFL:
[*=center]


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I agree with the soap test and it is likely the bead etc.

One warning! If the leak is through the metal in any way the rim is no longer safe.
I have been told that if tires leak through the metal they have an internal fault and can shatter at speed.
I believe that rims made today never have this issue but the old mags cast from powder did on occasion.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Good suggestion. Never dealt with them before. Nearest one is 15 miles away. I just might stop by and check them out.


good bc company
only buy from them.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Take it to a Tire guy? Do you get free air in Canada. 50 years ago our country charged for going to the toilet, now its air. Also beware the Spare (if you have one) will lose about a pound a month. Mine was down 30 pounds after 2.5 years


car comes with a compressor


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> good bc company
> only buy from them.


I checked my local one out online. Sadly they don't seem to have a GSP9700 so that is one very big reason for me to not do tire business with them.


----------

